# Suche jemanden den ich werben kann



## Nobse (27. April 2016)

Moin suche jemanden den ich werben kann. Lvl 25er Gilde mit ts vorhanden. Du bekommst von mir 20k Gold und Taschen für den Start. Allerdings  ich möchte min. 2-3 chars hoch leveln. Ich bin auf Forscherliga/Die Nachtwache allianz  unterwegs seit 9 Jahren. Es ist RP/PVE Server. Also wenn du Interesse hast melde dich einfach hier oder per email: credos88@gmail.com


----------



## Zekii (28. April 2016)

.


----------



## Nobse (28. April 2016)

Hab dich angeschrieben über skype


----------

